# In regards to the twin-flex part out.



## Nickinator (Apr 10, 2013)

I was biting my tongue  about this but no more can I bite it. This is a bike that should be kept together, the reason I like this hobby and enjoy it is its about preserving bikes and showing we care. If this is what it has come to then Why bother finding complete bikes.

sincerely, Nick.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm with you Nick... but if no one steps up to bat, what is one to do but part???


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 10, 2013)

My friend who I talk to on a daily basses offered 2,600 for it.
Its just not right, why bother trying to find a bike complete when this happens?



bricycle said:


> I'm with you Nick... but if no one steps up to bat, what is one to do but part???


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 10, 2013)

sad but the owner has a right to do what he wants.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> My friend who I talk to on a daily basses offered 2,600 for it.
> Its just not right, why bother trying to find a bike complete when this happens?




...I know, I know, it is a very sad thing to see.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 10, 2013)

True but, the majority of the people fear this from happening to all bikes.
sure parts fix bikes that need parts but its not the same as an original. Truly when I look at my bluebird, I dont feel half 
as much pride as I do when I look at my ranger.


redline1968 said:


> sad but the owner has a right to do what he wants.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 10, 2013)

you forget.. there might be a deeper motivation to part it out weather he likes it or not.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm sensing a new trend with some of these guys. they buy the bike for a reasonable price and figure they'll make a killing parting it out so they put a completely ridiculous price so that later they can claim they tried to sell it complete and that if we weren't such cheapskates we would have bought it and then they part it out.

*Anyone who buys anything from these guys is just as bad as they are.*


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 10, 2013)

Money I am guessing, this is also another reason that drives me insane.



redline1968 said:


> you forget.. there might be a deeper motivation to part it out weather he likes it or not.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I'm sensing a new trend with some of these guys. they buy the bike for a reasonable price and figure they'll make a killing parting it out so they put a completely ridiculous price so that later they can claim they tried to sell it complete and that if we weren't such cheapskates we would have bought it and then they part it out.
> 
> *Anyone who buys anything from these guys is just as bad as they are.*




Well said! I just saw the E-bay price.....unrealistic.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 10, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I'm sensing a new trend with some of these guys. they buy the bike for a reasonable price and figure they'll make a killing parting it out so they put a completely ridiculous price so that later they can claim they tried to sell it complete and that if we weren't such cheapskates we would have bought it and then they part it out.
> 
> *Anyone who buys anything from these guys is just as bad as they are.*




This^^

I don't know the twin flex market in regards to value but I think $4999 is probably way too high? I could be wrong.


----------



## bike (Apr 10, 2013)

*I neeeeeed money*

to buy what I want without biting about the price.
I need to get as much as possible cause the stuff I want is expensive.
I do not have the luxury of being able to save bikes if parts are worth more

there is a guy with a luxuryliner on e very nice wants 2k+ no way- says will part it- doubt he will beat my offer of 1200 in parts but will see. Ususally the primo parts rock and the rest is dead weight


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't think this is a case where no one stepped up to bat. John's offer was what I and many others feel is beyond a fair offer on said bike. I don't really care about bikes being parted when they are priced accordingly and go unsold for some time, but its nobody's fault but your own if you overpay for something. I would be shocked if the prices approached anything near what he thinks the bike is worth.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 10, 2013)

bike said:


> to buy what I want without biting about the price.
> I need to get as much as possible cause the stuff I want is expensive.
> I do not have the luxury of being able to save bikes if parts are worth more
> 
> there is a guy with a luxuryliner on e very nice wants 2k+ no way- says will part it- doubt he will beat my offer of 1200 in parts but will see. Ususally the primo parts rock and the rest is dead weight




I don't think we were talking about you Paul. there are a few really nice original bikes that should have been saved that are being parted out. as far as Luxury Liners go there are bunches of them, part away!

all I've ever said is that some common sense needs to be exercised, but you can't even work with people who do these things.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 10, 2013)

This isn't a money hobby but, If your smart and make good choices you might make some money.
If your in the hobby just to make money then wrong place to be, Just my two cents.



bike said:


> to buy what I want without biting about the price.
> I need to get as much as possible cause the stuff I want is expensive.
> I do not have the luxury of being able to save bikes if parts are worth more
> 
> there is a guy with a luxuryliner on e very nice wants 2k+ no way- says will part it- doubt he will beat my offer of 1200 in parts but will see. Ususally the primo parts rock and the rest is dead weight


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 10, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> I don't think this is a case where no one stepped up to bat. John's offer was what I and many others feel is beyond a fair offer on said bike. I don't really care about bikes being parted when they are priced accordingly and go unsold for some time, but its nobody's fault but your own if you overpay for something. I would be shocked if the prices approached anything near what he thinks the bike is worth.




Here's what's really going on, the other guy who parts everything is angling at the chain guard, but only so that he can then flip it to another member on here that needs it. of course the price will double in the mean time. this is what comes of telling these type of sharks what you need, and telling them you're willing to jump high! if the guy who needed the guard was to bide his time this would have worked itself out.
my first hope is that the bike is sold complete and the seller is never heard from again.
my second hope would be that the shark who parts everything gets the guard and can't ever sell it for what he has into it, and the seller of the bike is left with an incomplete bike that's worth a fraction of what he has into it, and never makes his money back. only if these types can't make money off of us will they stop doing this!

*PLEASE DON'T BUY FROM THESE SNAKES!!!*


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 10, 2013)

crises averted, the nuke isn't going to go off. but I believe there will be more discussion about parting bikes on this thread.

Nick.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't think this is any better of a situation to be honest. This now drives up the price on other bikes. Bottom line is this bike is NOT a $5,000 bike no matter how you slice it and dice it. If the next guy sells it, it will be the old "well that's what I have into it" crap. Its nobody's fault but your own if you overpay for something.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 10, 2013)

or this new owner could be willing to take a loss in the future at some point but all in all its ridicules when this happens. 



ohdeebee said:


> I don't think this is any better of a situation to be honest. This now drives up the price on other bikes. Bottom line is this bike is NOT a $5,000 bike no matter how you slice it and dice it. If the next guy sells it, it will be the old "well that's what I have into it" crap. Its nobody's fault but your own if you overpay for something.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 10, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> or this new owner could be willing to take a loss in the future at some point but all in all its ridicules when this happens.




Anything is possible. However, my years in the hobby tell me this is rarely, if ever the case.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 10, 2013)

Making money or profit from bikes, and "the hobby" in which there are no standards BTW, are really 2 different things. There is the business of bicycles, and the hobby of bicycles. Many times the 2 don't get along. 

If someone is in "the hobby" for profit, it is business then and not a hobby. Might be fun for them but sad for the hobbyist/purist that observes. In the end, bikes are personal property and everyone has the right to dispose of there junk the way they see fit.

Even the cold snakes have to eat... I eat snakes.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 10, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Making money or profit from bikes, and "the hobby" in which there are no standards BTW, are really 2 different things. There is the business of bicycles, and the hobby of bicycles. Many times the 2 don't get along. .




 This is what I was going to say. Any hobby has it's dealers. I collected coins as a kid, now I'm a coin dealer. People build coin collections, but collectors don't want to buy a whole set of Lincoln cents, so I buy the whole set, and part it out. This is normal in the coin hobby and business. It is sad to see a nice bike sold as parts, but it's their bike to do as they wish. And if no one parted bikes out, then you would be S.O.L. if you buy a bike that is missing something. 
 While it's hard to see someone part out a nice bike, there are other bikes being sold whole that you can buy for your collections. Just look away! lol


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 10, 2013)

Capitalism is prevalent in all hobbies, and this one is no different...many of you are suggesting prices that are comfortable to your wallet, but as long as there is a demand for certain bikes and parts, prices will continue to escalate! Less we forget this is a free commerce…it is the seller’s prerogative to sell his product for whatever he chooses and the buyer may choose to walk if he deems the price absurd. What amazes me is how each interested party tries to influence the other for its own personal gain. 

Our interests to collect bikes like charms for a bracelet is not shared by the rest of the world…we’re a very small niche that appreciates the aesthetics and the emotional joy they offer us. Additionally, there’s a subset of collectors who only sell originals and complete bikes amongst themselves. Personally, I would rather see a bike parted and procured by someone who truly needs the desired part for an ambitious project then to witness it going to a mothball collection.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 10, 2013)

Interesting the seller mentioned the bike was sold to a "good guy that wanted to save it as complete".  The seller is praising the guy for being good in keeping it together and saving it from him.  LOL....politicians don't even spin this hard.


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2013)

...and some people would hunt the last few Rhinoceros to extinction...and some people would pay a pretty penny for their horns. _Full sheets to the wind, me lads!_


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 10, 2013)

Its not about collections. its about a single thing being torn apart, its like saying I get a hack saw out and cut a silver dollar into 6 pieces. another thing is its an original not a rust bucket or a restored bike. it still is unmolested and untouched.

Nick.




Dan the bike man said:


> This is what I was going to say. Any hobby has it's dealers. I collected coins as a kid, now I'm a coin dealer. People build coin collections, but collectors don't want to buy a whole set of Lincoln cents, so I buy the whole set, and part it out. This is normal in the coin hobby and business. It is sad to see a nice bike sold as parts, but it's their bike to do as they wish. And if no one parted bikes out, then you would be S.O.L. if you buy a bike that is missing something.
> While it's hard to see someone part out a nice bike, there are other bikes being sold whole that you can buy for your collections. Just look away! lol


----------



## kccomet (Apr 10, 2013)

this looks my old bike, i sold on ebay several years ago. maybe,maybe not mine didnt have the head light. i know bike prices change like the stock market, and it seems any more the skys the limit. the last twin flex i sold once again a few years ago brought 1800 dollars. today i think that bikes a 2500 to 3000 dollar bike. that of course is just my guess. what im trying to say is i agree with fleetwood, some sellers put a sky high price on their bike and then it doesnt sell so i need to part it out. i get it some bikes will bring more in parts than together. i have no idea what the seller paid for the bike an i dont really care. too many people are trying to double or triple their money.... ok ill part it out. ive broke even or lost money more times than ive made big licks. ok thats my rant, looks like a decent original but we cant save them all. its the sellers bike he can do what he wants with it


----------



## kccomet (Apr 10, 2013)

this looks my old bike, i sold on ebay several years ago. maybe,maybe not mine didnt have the head light. i know bike prices change like the stock market, and it seems any more the skys the limit. the last twin flex i sold once again a few years ago brought 1800 dollars. today i think that bikes a 2500 to 3000 dollar bike. that of course is just my guess. what im trying to say is i agree with fleetwood, some sellers put a sky high price on their bike and then it doesnt sell so i need to part it out. i get it some bikes will bring more in parts than together. i have no idea what the seller paid for the bike an i dont really care. too many people are trying to double or triple their money.... ok ill part it out. ive broke even or lost money more times than ive made big licks. ok thats my rant, looks like a decent original but we cant save them all. its the sellers bike he can do what he wants with it


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 10, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Its not about collections. its about a single thing being torn apart, its like saying I get a hack saw out and cut a silver dollar into 6 pieces. another thing is its an original not a rust bucket or a restored bike. it still is unmolested and untouched.
> 
> Nick.





This hobby has three obvious interest groups: the preservationist, the collector, and the businessmen. Each facet is an interwoven tapestry of personal interest and objectives...one can not survive without the other!


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 10, 2013)

Honestly, I think that the decision to part is not an automatic maximization of $$$.  I suspect a lot of these decisions to part end up badly.  When more hobbyists give up the unproductive pursuit of trying to "create value" by cobbling together projects, the incentive to others to "destroy value" by parting out better originals will diminish.  If you don't approve, I think your best recourse is to walk away from the process, (and educate others as to the net destruction that results.)


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

This guy is smooooth....  "Each facet is an interwoven tapestry"
let's see someone beat this phrase.


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 10, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> When more hobbyists give up the unproductive pursuit of trying to "create value" by cobbling together projects, the incentive to others to "destroy value" by parting out better originals will diminish.




True, true...nicely said!


----------



## spoker (Apr 10, 2013)

*my way*

i have seen it in alot of things,there are people who are not happy if evertone doesnt think the way they do and you also have the people who realize that everyone is not gonna and doesnt have the same mind set as me,should we all have the same bikes and think the same way?lol how boring AJ               p.s. have you ever head the the saying from mMacbeth :he protests to loudly:  some of the people who talk about someone else overchargind or parting have done that very same thing,but for some reason they feel they can decide when ist right or wrong!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 10, 2013)

*pfff*

I part out 3 1938 double duty uncirculated autocycles before breakfast each day!  who wants some parts! Straight from California! ....


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

fatbar said:


> I part out 3 1938 double duty uncirculated autocycles before breakfast each day!  who wants some parts! Straight from California! ....




...might wanna keep a eye out for a small red "dot" somewhere on yer bod.....


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 10, 2013)

You guys are funny! Go and ride a bike and calm down. If one wants to part or if one wants to keep original, their decision. America-Land of the free! Remember?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 10, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...might wanna keep a eye out for a small red "dot" somewhere on yer bod.....



 I wondered where my new Lil Hindu dot came from!?


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 10, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> You guys are funny! Go and ride a bike and calm down. If one wants to part or if one wants to keep original, their decision. America-Land of the free! Remember?




Yes & that's why they are exercising their right to say what they feel whether you agree or not.

_( well..up to a point...until the moderator steps in...:eek_


----------



## spoker (Apr 10, 2013)

*yep*

time for oreos and milk!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

spoker said:


> time for oreos and milk!!!!!!!




...oh great, now we'll hear from the "Silk Almond" or Soy milk people......


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 10, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...oh great, now we'll hear from the "Silk Almond" or Soy milk people......



Don't forget the gluten free diet fad/ cult sheep..baaaahh
Five pages in 3 hrs.. Is that a record?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 10, 2013)

There's a back story to all of this that involves a half a dozen people and has been going on for several months.
Let's just say, that all's well that ends well.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 10, 2013)

agreed. nothing more to do here.



cyclingday said:


> Ther's a back story to all of this that involve a half a dozen people and has been going on for several months.
> Let's just say, that all's well that ends well.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Don't forget the gluten free diet fad/ cult sheep..baaaahh
> Five pages in 3 hrs.. Is that a record?




"Is that a record?"... oh great... now we're gonna hear from the 8-track, cassette and compact disc people.....


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 10, 2013)

There should be a sticky on this subject, then we don't waste time debating a no-win argument. Just view the sticky, pick the paragraphs you agree with and go back to enjoying the bikes at your own interest level.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> There should be a sticky on this subject, then we don't waste time debating a no-win argument. Just view the sticky, pick the paragraphs you agree with and go back to enjoying the bikes at your own interest level.




...Yoda, sorry, I meant Ivo, you are wise beyond your years young grasshopper.... oops, I'm mixing movies again.....


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

oh, Gawd help me... I'm turning into Dave M.......


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 10, 2013)

ya gotta admit.......Bitchin is fun, and good fer ya!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 10, 2013)

bricycle said:


> oh, Gawd help me... I'm turning into Dave M.......




Are you on  medication or something ?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

2jakes said:


> Are you on  medication or something ?




ya, please renew my prescriptions...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 10, 2013)

bricycle said:


> oh, Gawd help me... I'm turning into Dave M.......




speaking of which it's about that time. Dave... Vince... take us away from the brink!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 10, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ya, please renew my prescriptions...




actually  I was thinking more along the line of "the little red bead aimed at your bod..."


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

2jakes said:


> actually  I was thinking more along the line of "the little red bead aimed at your bod..."




...Heeeeyy.......


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 10, 2013)

It's really sad in the end, when the money they get for all the pieces is less than what they were offered for the complete bike. I'm sure it doesn't happen that way often, but I'm sure it happens from time to time.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 10, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...Heeeeyy.......




Help me out 37fleetwood...how does it go..???

"  hey , I'm only kidding & half the stuff I don't really mean..."


----------



## cyclebuster (Apr 10, 2013)

m_fumich said:


> It's really sad in the end, when the money they get for all the pieces is less than what they were offered for the complete bike. I'm sure it doesn't happen that way often, but I'm sure it happens from time to time.




When has that happened EVER???

most bike collectors, myself included are cheapskates. There are a few stand up guys that will pay what is worth, and they know who they are. Everyone else is like... I only have $75 dollars, can ya sell me that phantom? So the real market for whole nice bikes is a lot slimmer then you think it is. 
You will get $1000 in parts long before you will get $750 for the bike. I have parted out 300 or more motorcycles, and many bicycles. The truth remains. 
We have no more right to tell the other person what to do with his bike then we do to yell about what they do. 
If they feel the best way to make a living is to part out the thing THEY BOUGHT, its their right. 
Those not happy with the direction of the ship, are directed to the mistletoe on the captains belt.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

cyclebuster said:


> When has that happened EVER???
> 
> most bike collectors, myself included are cheapskates. There are a few stand up guys that will pay what is worth, and they know who they are. Everyone else is like... I only have $75 dollars, can ya sell me that phantom? So the real market for whole nice bikes is a lot slimmer then you think it is.
> You will get $1000 in parts long before you will get $750 for the bike. I have parted out 300 or more motorcycles, and many bicycles. The truth remains.
> ...




It MAY happen with a massed produced bike like the Black Phantom or the Monark Super deluxe.
I think folks might pay more for a complete original than a sum of these parts(possibly)...


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> speaking of which it's about that time. Dave... Vince... take us away from the brink!




I said my piece on the subject on page 3.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 10, 2013)

The old wounds are periodically reopened by these situations. As much as it's nice to see a classic bicycle kept together, I see no practical alternative to allowing the market simply to do its work. The "complete bicycle police" are not a practical alternative. You make your best, fairest offer to buy it complete and move on.

I disagree with the comments that parted together bicycles are somehow lesser machines. Some bicycles start as projects and are built-up with proper parts over time, becoming gems. The real key is the quality of the parts sourcing and build of the project.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 10, 2013)

SirMike1983 said:


> The old wounds are periodically reopened by these situations. As much as it's nice to see a classic bicycle kept together, I see no practical alternative to allowing the market simply to do its work. The "complete bicycle police" are not a practical alternative. You make your best, fairest offer to buy it complete and move on.
> 
> I disagree with the comments that parted together bicycles are somehow lesser machines. Some bicycles start as projects and are built-up with proper parts over time, becoming gems. The real key is the quality of the parts sourcing and build of the project.




 Some of my bicycles have started as projects & built-up with proper parts & so on. But
I can sympathize with the "complete bicycle police" with the lament for the rare model
that is parted for xx reasons. "The real key is the quality of the parts sourcing and build
of the project ". Yes ...but at what price & is it really worth it ? I'm speaking of the
rare ones that I have yet to see & probably never will. Why ? The cold reality that it
is happening & will continue so that generations from now will only have a photo to
have an idea of what once was but no more. I'm hoping on the bike police to keep
on & try to preserve them as much as possible.

Btw:
I'm amazed with your work to not only your bike projects but the amount of time
dedicated to the Bike Shed as well. Takes me forever to just fix a flat. My compliments !


----------



## chitown (Apr 10, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Its not about collections. its about a single thing being torn apart, its like saying I get a hack saw out and cut a silver dollar into 6 pieces. another thing is its an original not a rust bucket or a restored bike. it still is unmolested and untouched.
> 
> Nick.




I like dolphins. I like dolphins that are kept in their natural habitat.

Japanese like dolphins too. Though they prefer them parted out.

The world is a cold hard place. Welcome to it's many wondrous mysteries.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Since I'm the one that lit the match this morning I guess I need to explain myself a bit. It is obvious that there are two camps on the site; those that want to see original bikes preserved and those that will do what it takes to make a dollar. Personally I like to see original bikes kept together. I am not against capitalism but what kinda erks me is the 'hostage' approach taken. It goes like this; list a bike for some absurd price and when it doesn't sell threaten to part it until someone "pays the ransom" to rescue the bike. BTW I'm not the guy looking for $75 Phantoms. When I see a quality bike come up that is priced right and I want it I don't quibble--I send a check! The bottom line is if you are the owner you can do as you please. I can also post my opinion because after all this is America! Does that make me right--no! Does it let you know how I feel--yes! There I'm done--now who has a girls Luxury Liner they want to cut loose so I can get back to collecting! V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Apr 10, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> This hobby has three obvious interest groups: the preservationist, the collector, and the businessmen. Each facet is an interwoven tapestry of personal interest and objectives...one can not survive without the other!




well said Fordsnake


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 10, 2013)

*part ow*

I just can't say enough great things about the FXO fellow.

I really just can't


really a one in a million type of collector

truley a unique individual


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm against capitalism even though I participate in it everyday.  I also hate to see beautiful original bikes get parted out, but I made what I felt was a strong offer for that bike's tank.  I guess I'm really just a hypocrite.  It's nice to see so many people taking the moral high road on this issue, I just wish more people could get so worked up about trying to stop the earth we live on from being "parted out" right in our own back yard.  Its always amazing to me how some people can get so emotional over a bike, but stories of hydraulic fracturing or mountain top removal can be easily shrugged off.  Its the same greed driven crime, only worse on an almost incomprehensible scale.  Sorry its a bike site I know, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 10, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm against capitalism even though I participate in it everyday.  I also hate to see beautiful original bikes get parted out, but I made what I felt was a strong offer for that bike's tank.  I guess I'm really just a hypocrite.  It's nice to see so many people taking the moral high road on this issue, I just wish more people could get so worked up about trying to stop the earth we live on from being "parted out" right in our own back yard.  Its always amazing to me how some people can get so emotional over a bike, but stories of hydraulic fracturing or mountain top removal can be easily shrugged off.  Its the same greed driven crime, only worse on an almost incomprehensible scale.  Sorry its a bike site I know, I'll shut up now.




Well, too bad we aren't fortunate enough to live in the gray bleak dystopia that is socialism or whatever other form you prefer.  You wouldn't even have bikes to collect if that were the case.  The very bikes you collect and love are a direct reflection of the pinnacle of ingenuity and production only prevalent in a free market capitalistic system where man is able to think and apply his thoughts with limited restrictions.  You conveniently forgot to mention political greed, which is the worst of all and is usually the demise of every nation.


----------



## pelletman (Apr 10, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm against capitalism even though I participate in it everyday.  I also hate to see beautiful original bikes get parted out, but I made what I felt was a strong offer for that bike's tank.  I guess I'm really just a hypocrite.  It's nice to see so many people taking the moral high road on this issue, I just wish more people could get so worked up about trying to stop the earth we live on from being "parted out" right in our own back yard.  Its always amazing to me how some people can get so emotional over a bike, but stories of hydraulic fracturing or mountain top removal can be easily shrugged off.  Its the same greed driven crime, only worse on an almost incomprehensible scale.  Sorry its a bike site I know, I'll shut up now.




If you are against capitalism, what are you for?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

...personally, I'm for Elgins...cause they RULE!!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 10, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> Well, too bad we aren't fortunate enough to live in the gray bleak dystopia that is socialism or whatever other form you prefer.  You wouldn't even have bikes to collect if that were the case.  The very bikes you collect and love are a direct reflection of the pinnacle of ingenuity and production only prevalent in a free market capitalistic system where man is able to think and apply his thoughts with limited restrictions.  You conveniently forgot to mention political greed, which is the worst of all and is usually the demise of every nation.




I never claimed to have all the answers, but at least I'm questioning things.  I heard a good quote recently, something like:  "It is not an accurate gauge of one's mental well being to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society".    Ok now I'll shut up for real on this subject.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 10, 2013)

Spent my afternoon rebuilding and cleaning a Persons Majestic siren and a TOC bicycle bell, glad I did after just reading a few of these posts in this thread.

There is NO answer here, it's been discussed ad nauseum.  You can't change others behavior, only your own.  What you can't change is NOT worth effort or wasted emotion.  Now it has devolved to politics so more people can be pissed at each other. >>>>> *Think I'll go work on a bike some more.*


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> You can't change others behavior, only your own.




I disagree Gary. Diet, smoking, envirionmental controls, endangered species, human and animal rights issues, etc., etc., etc. Our attitudes and behaviors can often be altered through peer pressure and through vocalization of injustices and being made aware of issues. I'm glad you got some work done today, but a lively discussion is equally valid.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 10, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I never claimed to have all the answers, but at least I'm questioning things.  I heard a good quote recently, something like:  "It is not an accurate gauge of one's mental well being to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society".    Ok now I'll shut up for real on this subject.




As soon as you find your utopia let me know.  For now, I'll settle with the best any society has to offer.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 10, 2013)

I have seen this happen the entire 20+ years I have been in this hobby.
This is nothing new.
I saw a nice Mead Ranger for sale at AA one year, with the sign, will part out bike at 11AM if not sold.
At 11:15AM, it was all in pieces.
I knew a guy who bought a complete, unmolested, early 1900's Elgin, that had sat unsold in a hardware store basement for 80 some years.
He bought it and 3 days later, only the frame remained.
If these two stories make you cry, you are a collector.
If they make you shrug and say "oh well", you have been around this hobby for awhile and realize this happens.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Spent my afternoon rebuilding and cleaning a Persons Majestic siren and a TOC bicycle bell, glad I did after just reading a few of these posts in this thread.
> 
> There is NO answer here, it's been discussed ad nauseum.  You can't change others behavior, only your own.  What you can't change is NOT worth effort or wasted emotion.  Now it has devolved to politics so more people can be pissed at each other. >>>>> *Think I'll go work on a bike some more.*




I think that's the best way in the end.

"Do the day's work", as Calvin Coolidge once said.


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2013)

SirMike1983 said:


> "Do the day's work", as Calvin Coolidge once said.




This from Wikipedia:
Although Coolidge was known to be a skilled and effective public speaker, in private he was a man of few words and was therefore commonly referred to as "Silent Cal." A possibly apocryphal story has it that Dorothy Parker, seated next to him at a dinner, said to him, "Mr. Coolidge, I've made a bet against a fellow who said it was impossible to get more than two words out of you." His famous reply: "You lose." It was also Parker who, upon learning that Coolidge had died, reportedly remarked, "How can they tell?"


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 10, 2013)

I missed this party too, but I was on the original thread, being my usual sh*t stirrer self. Scott
Fleetwood37 said it best; " there are collectors, and there are dealers." A real bike collector cringes
at the thought of the Shelby here, or that Twin Flex being parted. I know it is a man's prerogative 
to do with his stuff as he pleases, but some bikes just rise above a certain "partable" line. That is
where the trouble starts.

(Brian obviously has the week off......)

I worked this afternoon rebuilding a "it's been all gone through" ND Model D that had a myriad of 
problems. So nice to take it out on a test ride afterwards and have it finally perform as designed.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 10, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> ...I am not against capitalism but what kinda erks me is the 'hostage' approach taken. It goes like this; list a bike for some absurd price and when it doesn't sell threaten to part it until someone "pays the ransom" to rescue the bike. !....   The bottom line is if you are the owner you can do as you please. I can also post my opinion because after all this is America! Does that make me right--no! Does it let you know how I feel--yes!  V/r Shawn




1) Yes, there is a trend of late toward these extortion scenarios...  "pay top dollar or the bike will be executed at 9PM Sunday"

2) Yes, you have the legal right to do what you want with your property, BUT; this is a DISCUSSION FORUM and others have the same right to discuss whatever they want, INCLUDING what you have done with your property! :eek::eek::eek:


----------



## vincev (Apr 10, 2013)

THis thread is really getting heavy.Lot of good comments and great discussion.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 10, 2013)

And the 11th commandment in the bible clearly says Thou shallt not part out vintage prewar ballooners.


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2013)

vincev said:


> THis thread is really getting heavy.Lot of good comments and great discussion.




too bad vince. don't read it then!!!


----------



## slick (Apr 10, 2013)

It's a Huffman product. 

WHO CARES????? I can get another at Wally World and the dorks in the back will assemble it wrong and not torque the bolts for me either. 

If it was a Shelby with OG paint would you guys throw this much of a fuss??

HAHAHA!!!!! Just kidding boys. Liek Scott said, there are dealers and collectors in this hobby. The dealers don't ride their bikes and leave them out in the backyard on the cold and rainy nights. Us collectors RIDE our bikes and keep them in carpeted bedrooms with a heater and A/C for those hot summer months here in sunny California....

On that note........

GO TEAM SHELBY!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 10, 2013)

slick;224829Us collectors RIDE our bikes and keep them in carpeted bedrooms with a heater and A/C for those hot summer months here in sunny California....[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not to hot with the heater don't want to crack the original leather seat


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 10, 2013)

slick said:


> It's a Huffman product.
> 
> WHO CARES????? I can get another at Wally World and the dorks in the back will assemble it wrong and not torque the bolts for me either.
> 
> ...




funny I barely remember the outrage on the Shelby...
seriously though, the real issue is that there are bikes that can be parted with no controversy, but the really nice, really complete, original, high end bikes should be preserved at all cost.


----------



## slick (Apr 10, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> funny I barely remember the outrage on the Shelby...
> seriously though, the real issue is that there are bikes that can be parted with no controversy, but the really nice, really complete, original, high end bikes should be preserved at all cost.




I completely agree Scott. Was just stirring the pot a bit. Any bike with original paint in my thoughts should be saved. We all know who the dealers in this hobby are and hopefully they will go away and leave us be. 

I'm sure baseball cards are collectible and worth money right?? Part out one of those? LOL!


----------



## jwm (Apr 10, 2013)

Slick said:

_I'm sure baseball cards are collectible and worth money right?? Part out one of those? LOL!_ 

So who has the NOS Mickey Mantle card in their spokes? 

JWM


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I missed this party too, but I was on the original thread, being my usual sh*t stirrer self. Scott
> Fleetwood37 said it best; " there are collectors, and there are dealers." A real bike collector cringes
> at the thought of the Shelby here, or that Twin Flex being parted. I know it is a man's prerogative
> to do with his stuff as he pleases, but some bikes just rise above a certain "partable" line. That is
> ...




...I'll give ya a week off.....


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 10, 2013)

*In regards to the twin-flex*

*And the hits just keep on coming...*

I'm averaging an email notice on this every 10 - 15 minutes...

What is the record high of posts made on one topic ?

Looks like Scott who's been here the longest would know . (May 2006)


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 10, 2013)

Could you imagine sticking this in your spokes as a kid?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1952-Topps-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I did manage to go on a bike ride today and no I would NEVER part out such a nice bike or baseball card! Did we make 10 pages yet?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

...speaking of "part out"....  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...or-driving-genitals-out-window_n_3039445.html


----------



## jwm (Apr 10, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...speaking of "part out"....  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...or-driving-genitals-out-window_n_3039445.html




I guess he took the "vice" part a little too seriously.

JWM


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 10, 2013)

*this thread is toast*

I wish we could get this guy to comment on the ethics of parting out antique bicycles. 

http://tosh.comedycentral.com/video-clips/ypeqeb/what-s-your-name----uncensored


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 10, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I wish we could get this guy to comment on the ethics of parting out antique bicycles.
> 
> http://tosh.comedycentral.com/video-clips/ypeqeb/what-s-your-name----uncensored




Holy crap I laughed my ass off at that.  I watched it twice. That freaking guy is nuts.  WTF!~


----------



## chitown (Apr 11, 2013)

Okay, okay... so we all agree on bike ethics... now...
WHAT ARE WE GONNA DO ABOUT THE DOLPHINS???!!!


----------



## eazywind (Apr 11, 2013)

" so long, and thanks for all the fish " Douglas Adams



chitown said:


> Okay, okay... so we all agree on bike ethics... now...
> WHAT ARE WE GONNA DO ABOUT THE DOLPHINS???!!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 11, 2013)

When all is said and done the all mighty dollar wins out


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 11, 2013)

I think we should try to set a record and get everyone from the CABE to comment on it ..Thats my thought on the subject ...That and its an awesome bike


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> I think we should try to set a record and get everyone from the CABE to comment on it ..Thats my thought on the subject ...That and its an awesome bike




You've been here on the forum since 2006. Do you recall a previous record if any 

 IT's a classic bike. ( I'm taking your cue since this is off the original topic...which happened a
 long time ago.)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 11, 2013)

2jakes said:


> *And the hits just keep on coming...*
> 
> I'm averaging an email notice on this every 10 - 15 minutes...
> 
> ...




Scott McC changed the forum software in 2006. there are a few of us who were here even before that.
as for the most replies, the record is held by "How old is everyone" by militarymonark with 368 replies.
the most viewed thread is the "Huffman serial number project" by me with 26,322 views, but only 111 replies


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 11, 2013)

2jakes said:


> You've been here on the forum since 2006. Do you recall a previous record if any
> 
> IT's a classic bike. ( I'm taking your cue since this is off the original topic...which happened a
> long time ago.)




No, I was kinda just joking because this particular bike seemed to be worthy of 5? different threads (including; for sale,ebay,etc) ..


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 11, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> I think we should try to set a record and get everyone from the CABE to comment on it ..Thats my thought on the subject ...That and its an awesome bike




All should contribute and comment on the attached subject, way more chill....


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?38934-babes-and-bicycles


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> All should contribute and comment on the attached subject, way more chill....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fxo550 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> I was biting my tongue  about this but no more can I bite it. This is a bike that should be kept together, the reason I like this hobby and enjoy it is its about preserving bikes and showing we care. If this is what it has come to then Why bother finding complete bikes.
> 
> sincerely, Nick.




Hey ass $%8 i just find out about this while looking at your post for the schwinn girls bicycles.You know i never part out original bicycles,i did that to get the atention of potential buyers,thats why the high price for parts so no one can buy it.To let you know when that happend i had so many pm and emails to buy the parts and i always said NO and a few guys wanted the bike as a whole at the end it sold.I have done this in other bikes to get offers etc. but never part one out.So stop this bull $%^ with me.
*****I FEEL SORRY FOR PEOPLE THAT JUDGE OTHERS JUST TO HAVE FUN*******
***SORRY CABERS FOR MY LANGUAGE AND SORRY FOR MY WRITING AS YOU KNOW ENGLISH IS MY SECOND LANGUAGE****


----------



## Gearhead (Oct 30, 2014)

You're commenting on a post from a year and a half ago? How do you even know it was about your bike?


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 30, 2014)

Gearhead said:


> You're commenting on a post from a year and a half ago? How do you even know it was about your bike?




Uh yeah, this is strange....

Darcie


----------



## fxo550 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Uh yeah, this is strange....
> 
> Darcie




No is not strange you know it is about me but does not matter now,is just to let you know that i do not part out nice bikes like the twin flex thats all.And you have to STOP this bull ABOUT ME and i dont care if it is from a year ago,i just find out about this thread and i needed to said somthing about it,thats all.I have nothing more to said.Thanks


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 30, 2014)

There were a few threads started about this part-out "threat", and Nick never mentioned you by name or even posted a link. 
You know, I don't think anybody here even remembered anything about this, or even knew it was about you, until you just brought it up.


Darcie


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2014)

Made me think of someone else tho, but not from Mn. or Ny.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 30, 2014)

*Parting this one out*

Any interest?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2014)

...U part that, and we'll all call the little men in their white coats.....


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 30, 2014)

*lol...I just needed some attention*

lol...I just needed some attention Bricycle


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2014)

Dibs on the seat & springs


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 30, 2014)

*Twin*

Now that's some funny s--t right there. Ill take the inner tubes.


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 30, 2014)

45 minutes left on the auction. Reserve not met.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 30, 2014)

This is why I started this thread, you posted a legitimate for sale thread with your original paint twin-flex and you put prices on parts. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?40364-Parting-out-twin-flex&highlight=fxo550+twin-flex

If you want to start (more drama) then was already posted, I suggest  a soap opera on channel 4

Nick.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 30, 2014)

*Parting*

I'll part out a restored bike any day of the week. what kills me is when they part out beautiful examples of survivor bicycles. Hell, most restored bikes are pieced together anyhow. 
 But you know the famous last words. You can't please everybody.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 30, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I'll part out a restored bike any day of the week. what kills me is when they part out beautiful examples of survivor bicycles. Hell, most restored bikes are pieced together anyhow.
> But you know the famous last words. You can't please everybody.



A perfectly correctly restored bike should not be something someone should part..... wow.... something that took that much time to make perfect should be the last thing to be parted... wtf honestly man... seriously. .. Bikes like that should be cherished and respected if done right....


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 30, 2014)

*I'm going to cut it up!*

I'm going to cut the frame up into small pieces to maximize the sale.  I just need to take care of one more thing before I get started.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 30, 2014)

so the take away is that it's not ok to part out original bikes, but it's perfectly fine to threaten to part them out to get more money? 
somehow I'm not thinking I'm getting this straight...


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2014)

There's a back story to this bikes sale, that brings up some un pleasant memories.
 Thanks for refreshing it, guys!
 But, on the bright side, the bike did end up in the hands of an avid collector, and has never looked better.
 So, all is well that ends well.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 30, 2014)

*philisophical paradoxes in artistic asthetics*

Which is more palatable? The half-a$$ being sold as a whole horse? Or the whole horse being sold half-a$$? It's an aesthetic paradox to piece together a "rare" bicycle using "dirt cheap" parts only to sell the piece valued as "high art"... it is the same paradox to butcher a "rare" bicycle found "dirt cheap" for "high" value... It doesn't make the a$$ any nicer if you ride it backwards through town. 


Van Gogh's ear is worth less can you hear me know? But if you brought it up from the Vatican's basement and put it on Geronimo's skull, the black market value ... priceless.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 30, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Which is more palatable? The half-a$$ being sold as a whole horse? Or the whole horse being sold half-a$$?
> 
> It's an aesthetic paradox to piece together a "rare" bicycle using "dirt cheap" parts and yet sell the same piece priced as "high art".
> 
> It is the same paradox to piece apart a dirt cheap "rare" bicycle for "high" prices.



Please tell me where these dirt cheap parts are when piecing together a rare bike. ....but I get what yer saying


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 30, 2014)

*hypocrites with taste*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Please tell me where these dirt cheap parts are when piecing together a rare bike. ....but I get what yer saying




Once Where's Waldo puts them together into calico bicycle jig-saw puzzles with missing and mis-matched pieces and a Dr. Suess high art price tag on it, they are no longer collecting dust, they are attracting money. On one hand criticizing the collector who undervalues and parts out a historical atrocity to some or a collectable bicycle to others; while on the other hand piecing together "collectable" bicycles at or for a profit ... is the pot calling the kettle black. Price is what you pay. Value is what you get. Sincerity makes the very least person to be of more value than the most talented hypocrite.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 30, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Once Where's Waldo puts them together into calico bicycle jig-saw puzzles with missing and mis-matched pieces and a Dr. Suess high art price tag on it, they are no longer collecting dust, they are attracting money. On one hand criticizing the collector who undervalues and parts out a historical atrocity to some or a collectable bicycle to others; while on the other hand piecing together "collectable" bicycles at or for a profit ... is the pot calling the kettle black. Price is what you pay. Value is what you get. Sincerity makes the very least person to be of more value than the most talented hypocrite.



I get yeah.... one hand washes the other


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 30, 2014)

*Well versed bunch of collectors*

I am enjoying all replies and opinions. It is fascinating how it can go back 1 to 2 years and compare notes and beliefs from some of the members here and it's like listening to the B Side of Pink Floyd the Wall. We all change and have different outlooks of all hobbies that we choose to dabble in. We can love it one day and hate it the next. Diversity is what makes life interesting. On the other hand, We need the buisnessmen to get the parts we need. I hate to say this but we are all businessmen if we collect highend bicycles. It sucks to see bikes get parted but it's how we build our high end bikes. We get lucky from time to time and find amazing unrestored originals which is my preference. All in all its a catch 22 damned if we do and damned if we don't.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 30, 2014)

You people should abandon this petty BS and embrace the Jack Bruce thread in the break room, like NOW !

Stop the bickering ...



pap

.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 31, 2014)

*Discussions in good taste*

Picasso said once when being interviewed that one should not be one's own connoisseur.


----------

